# Okra!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm grilling tonight & thought WTH I'm gonna grill some okra, onions, & banana peppers right on the grill as well. I always grill whole onions & nana peppers but never have grilled okra.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

You will like it!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

One of my favorites....grilled okra.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> One of my favorites....grilled okra.


 I've never grilled it but I'm fixin too.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ranch*

Yup or Yum as long as there small and young ..I been growing Zbest okra. as above its fantastic grilled or just as whole raw on Veg tray.with Ranch..To b honest a Shoe tongue with Ranch would be good LOL


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Let us know....have been growing Kentucky and Crimson for years...
The Crimson Spineless is excellent grilled!! BAM!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

They were good. How can you go wrong grilling veggies.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dam brother....you talkin my language....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

That looks amazing!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Another tip on okra. Try deep frying okra whole instead of cutting them up. Not sure why people cut them up and then bread them.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, we grill almost everything out of the garden, even tomatos. More like roast tomatos though. But okra, zucchini, squash, peppers, etc. all are grilled. Delicious.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> .. Not sure why people cut them up and then bread them.


 Because they taste so wonderful!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It's becoming my main diet the stuff just won't stop growing. LOL But I agree its good stuff & I think god for it & thank him for a great crop.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The dad gum cows got next to my garden fence and ate the tops out of all of my okra. So my crop was cut short, no pun intended, this year.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> The dad gum cows got next to my garden fence and ate the tops out of all of my okra. So my crop was cut short, no pun intended, this year.


they'll sprout back out at the bottom and still produce okra


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You might cut em below where the cows got them so they won't get them again.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Lay some whole okra in a plate, spray butter, salt/pepper, cover with saran wrap tightly, and micro wave for about 4 minutes. Let sit for 30 seconds then eat. Quick and good.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Help me out here. My okra is really hard an tuff. I mean if they get over about 3 inches, thay are TUFF and hard. So do I just lop em off at 3 "?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

funewgy said:


> Help me out here. My okra is really hard an tuff. I mean if they get over about 3 inches, thay are TUFF and hard. So do I just lop em off at 3 "?


Me too, I thought 5-6" was too long. I cut a 4" er the other day and when I went to slice it felt like trying to run a hacksaw thru a fiberglass boat hull


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The smaller the better! I even eat some while I'm picken that are so little,the bloom just fell off.The only one I know that'll stay tender past 3 or 4'' is cowhorn.Cut the okra from the plant with a sharp knife,and if there's any question about tough or not,just make a small cut near the stem.If it doesn't cut easily,it doesn't make it to the house.I'm sure most know all this,but maybe it'll help someone.It's finally hot and dry enough,my 2 50' rows of Clemson is wearing me out and the cats at work hate seeing me walk in with Wally World bags.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow 2 50 ft rows of okra? Man that's enough to feed my entire county, LOL. You must really, really like okra....good for you!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow...100' of okra is a bunch unless your sellin it....I like to bread and freeze whole smalls and sliced larger....if they don't snap off by hand, they go on the ground...fresh stewed tomatoes and okra....yum!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

donaken said:


> Wow...100' of okra is a bunch unless your sellin it....I like to bread and freeze whole smalls and sliced larger....if they don't snap off by hand, they go on the ground...fresh stewed tomatoes and okra....yum!


Fresh stewed maters & okra Good Stuff I've been eating it for a week.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Fresh stewed maters & okra Good Stuff I've been eating it for a week.


That is my favorite. Since my grandpa death I haven't had near enough since I don't have a garden.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea. A little fresh garlic and a good pinch of red pepper flakes thrown in the pan/pot the last five minutes of cooking. Woohoo. Sounds lame as this is a fish forum but okra stew goes awesome with any fish that is baked, broiled or grilled. Reminds me as kid growing up eating broiled kingfish with plenty of 1015's and lemons on top in the summer times with stew made from our garden. Yes I said kingfish. lol. Good stuff.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

100' of okra aint all that much yet.I keep hauling it to work and almost all fight over it.Mine has really just started making.Maybe have 40 people waiting for it,plus family and what I eat,daily.I've just about burned everyone out on squash.I'm covered up with tomatoes now.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I picked maybe 10lbs. about dark yesterday,and it's just starting to make.When I ask folks if they want some okra,the first thing I ask them is,"are you a Southerner".If they say yes,I offer them the okra.I ask a neighbor girl that yesterday,and she says not really,her Dad is a military lifer and moved all over the country growing up,and she ask why I ask,she said she didn't know if she liked okra or not.She problably doesn't need any.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I have four plants in small corner garden and they're just starting to get going. I grilled some for the first time this weekend and it was fantastic. Threw them on the grill and brushed them with melted butter and a light sprinkle of cajun seasoning. Went great with the grilled chops.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chumy said:


> they'll sprout back out at the bottom and still produce okra


Not so much. I haven't gotten a single pod since they ate the tops.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

When you cut your okra off of the plant leave a long stem on it. Buy some blooming onion batter or your batter of choice. I use zuccini squash batter. Dip it whole using the stem as a handle so you keep clean. Deep fry as usual. Works like a charm.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

When you grill them if you skewer them in a line it makes it really easy to flip. I like to line up a bunch of them and put two skewers through so they don't spin around. a little salt-pepper-olive oil and you are good to go. Grilled okra is great stuff.
-Sammy


----------

